# upload max filesize ändern, nur wo?



## hunter999 (1. Okt. 2010)

Hi,

ich bräuchte mal schnell einen Tipp.
Ich muss für eine Typo3 Webseite die Variable
_upload_max_filesize
ändern.

Wie bzw. wo kann ich das am schnellste machen?

Danke!!
_


----------



## Till (1. Okt. 2010)

Die änderst Du in der php.ini Datei. Wo die genau liegt hängt von der Linux Distribution ab. Bei Ubuntu und Debian ist es /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini sowie  /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini Danach den apache neu starten.


----------

